# Router kit recommendation (my DW618 died)



## whitemtntn (Jan 8, 2010)

Hello.. I am, or was, the owner of a Dewalt DW618 kit (fixed & plunge base). I really liked this router a lot, it's a great tool. But- this week the motor burned out. Now, I am not a contractor, this router has not seen heavy use, and mostly with softwoods like pine. I understand things can happen but- I did some web searching and found numerous postings about the same motor burnout problem with the DW618. Of course its just after the 3 year warrranty expired and repair will cost as much or more than a new router. Pretty upset about this and I wrote Dewalt. :angry:

So- I'm in the market for a new combo kit, not Dewalt. Looking at the Bosch 1617evspk, Milwaukee 5616, & Porter Cable 893pk. Since I had this experience, I thought I'd make this posting and see what thoughts you folks have on the subject.

Thanks!
Jack


----------



## whitemtntn (Jan 8, 2010)

..while we're on the subject- maybe there's a way to fix this Dewalt motor?
I was routing, suddenly i there was a slight burning smell, the motor slowed down and stopped. Now if I try to power it on, I hear a very quiet sound - it sounds like crickets... 
Is this the bearings, the brushes, both? Is this difficult to repair?


----------



## Cassandra (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi Jack:

Turn the shaft by hand. If it rotates freely, then the bearings should be okay. (Remember to turn in the same direction that the motor would naturally turn.)

If the shaft doesn't turn freely, then there are a host of possibilities. This include, but not limited to,:
1. Bearing(s) seizing.
2. The rotor is binding on the stator. (For those less into this: the rotor is the rotating part and the stator is the stationary part.)
3. The brushes may be shot or "missing." ("Missing" referring to the brushes having come out of their holders.)

The burning smell can come a number of sources, including:
1. Bad brushes.
2. Bad commutator (the place where the brushes run against.)
3. Breakdown of the insulation on the wires in the motor.
4. Friction on contaminants between the rotor and the stator.
5. Bad bearings. (I don't believe that bad bearings would be the culprit.)

If one is mechanically inclined with regards to motors, one could remove the rotor and inspect for the above items.

Repairs:
1. If the windings haven't burned, then proceed to below. Otherwise, either have the motor unit rewound or scrap the motor unit.
2. If bad bearings, just buy a new set and do the repair.
3. If bad brushes, just buy a new set and install.
4. If foreign body (e.g. sawdust) is trapped between the rotor and stator, remove the foreign body.

I highly recommend the Bosch 1617EVSPK kit. Mine has given good service.

Hope this helps,
Cassandra


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

To add to Cassandra's input it could also be the trigger. If it's a VS it could be the rheostat. Sometimes the burning smell is from the coating on the wiring melting the plastic, if it melts onto the rheostat it kills the circuit.

It happened to my old Craftsman recip saw. Once I had a new PC I savaged the Craftsman to see what it looked like inside, saw the melt, scraped it off and it ran, then died a couple weeks later.

I used to use 8" Skill circs, they had a bad habit of cooking triggers, so often that I had extras.


----------



## Twill57 (Jun 8, 2009)

You could always buy just the 618 motor or the router with the base. Never hurts to have the extra base around.


----------



## whitemtntn (Jan 8, 2010)

Twill57 said:


> You could always buy just the 618 motor or the router with the base. Never hurts to have the extra base around.


At this pont I don't think I'd throw money at another Dewalt. Replacing just the motor is $160 and there are too many people reporting the same problem of the motor burning out. Shame though- I have perfectly good bases, and an edge guide.


----------



## voodoochile (Oct 23, 2008)

So sorry to hear of your tragic loss. I am thinking it's a cooked rheostat or brushes, too. That is disappointing. I looked into an extra motor, as I have the 3-base kit, and would like to have 2 motors and 3 bases. The cost was pretty out of line, not much less at all than buying the single base 618.

As for what to get if you replace rather than repair- when I was trying to decide, I was having a helluva time deciding between the Bosch and the DeWalt kits. I like certain features of each better than the other. So if my 618 hung me out to dry I'd hop on the Bosch. I like the elevation controls, and of course those wooden knobs are pretty sexy.

The squat stance of the 618 was very appealing to me versus the taller Bosch.

Buy the Bosch kit AND fix the 618! 

Edit: I missed the comment about "crickets". That sounds a lot like brushes to me. They are pretty easy to replace if that is the case. Be sure to blow the old carbon out with a very dry airline before installing new brushes. You definitely do not want to do this indoors though. Envision a small black cloud...


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Take a look at the Sears offerings. Really nice routers.


----------



## whitemtntn (Jan 8, 2010)

The Bosch 1617- all these reports of the switch failing.. is that something Bosch has resolved with what's being currently being sold or is it still a problem?


----------



## whitemtntn (Jan 8, 2010)

voodoochile said:


> Edit: I missed the comment about "crickets". That sounds a lot like brushes to me. They are pretty easy to replace if that is the case. Be sure to blow the old carbon out with a very dry airline before installing new brushes. You definitely do not want to do this indoors though. Envision a small black cloud...


An update on the "cricket" sound. I plugged it in yesterday and there is no more cricket sound. There is only SILENCE.


----------



## voodoochile (Oct 23, 2008)

Pop out the brush caps and see what the brushes look like.


----------



## whitemtntn (Jan 8, 2010)

voodoochile said:


> Pop out the brush caps and see what the brushes look like.


I'm willing to try that-- Can you point me to some documentation on how to do it?


----------



## Hawks_Feather (Jan 6, 2010)

whitemtntn said:


> An update on the "cricket" sound. I plugged it in yesterday and there is no more cricket sound. There is only SILENCE.


I think crickets hibernate in winter. :bad: (Sorry, I couldn't pass that one up.)


----------



## whitemtntn (Jan 8, 2010)

So it turns out that the Dewalt service center is going to repair my router even though it's past the warranty.. they have it now, pretty nice of them. this is a relief....


----------



## voodoochile (Oct 23, 2008)

Good to hear DeWalt isn't going to leave you hanging.

Sorry I missed your reply earlier; I'll go ahead and post this for posterity though. The brushes are behind the coin-sized caps at the sides of the motor. There are two of them, on opposide sides of the housing. Those caps unscrew and the spring-loaded carbon brush slides out behind that.

The brush is simply a rectangular block of carbon material with a braided copper strap that connects it to a brass washer-like clip. There is a light spring between the brush and the clip that keeps the blocks lightly pressing against the armature of the motor. The plastic or metal cap keeps this assembly in place.

Over time, the carbon wears down. A few things happen- first, the housing can accumulate conductive carbon dust. Also, the brush block can become so short that it does not make intimate contact with the armature- motor will not run. And sometimes, the brush becomes so short that it will actually start to rotate slightly in it's shaft, which can cause the cricket sound, or worse, can snag the armature and suck the remains of the brush in. Not a good thing at all.

Of course bad bearings can also chirp, but most bearings these days are nice sealed units and tend to outlast brushes, at least in my experience.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Glad to hear they are taking care of it for you. It would be nice if you will keep us informed as to the cause of the problem when you get it back. Maybe it will help someone with a similar problem in the future.


----------



## whitemtntn (Jan 8, 2010)

curiousgeorge said:


> Glad to hear they are taking care of it for you. It would be nice if you will keep us informed as to the cause of the problem when you get it back. Maybe it will help someone with a similar problem in the future.


I will certainly do that...


----------



## whitemtntn (Jan 8, 2010)

Just picked up my router from Dewalt service center. They replaced/repaired the armature and a bearing. Haven't brought it home yet.


----------



## voodoochile (Oct 23, 2008)

Well that's a bummer. I'm very happy they serviced it, but disappointed that the bearings didn't hold up that long. It's sounds like it had very reasonable use, nothing too crazy.


----------



## Roefa (Sep 14, 2007)

I have the Bosch ... it's serving me very well.


----------



## whitemtntn (Jan 8, 2010)

Yeah-- I asked the tech what caused this to happen, and how can I prevent it? 

He said this can be caused by starving the router power-wise (i.e. using a long extension cord or having too many things plugged into one outlet). I told him- that's not my issue, I plug in directly and typically, it's the only thing plugged in when I use it. He said, otherwise it's just luck- the bad kind. So yes, it worries me that this will happen again. But, if it does it does, at least they fixed it for nothing....


----------

